# 3 Washington DC shots from this weekend



## cash70 (Nov 5, 2006)

Saturday's Sunrise







Sunday's Sunrise






Sunday's Sunset


----------



## oldnavy170 (Nov 5, 2006)

Wow, these are all great but #1 is amazing!!!!!!!  Great job!!!!


----------



## surfingfireman (Nov 5, 2006)

I agree all three are great, but #1 is the sweetest.


----------



## woodsac (Nov 5, 2006)

Beautiful series. 'Sunday's Sunrise' for me :thumbsup:


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 6, 2006)

All good! 
All ever so good.

And I now see what a GOOD sunset photo over the Lincoln Memorial can look like. My attempts (all taken while hurried by a [meanwhile] very impatient husband who did NOT WANT TO BE THERE at the time!) are total cr** compared to this last photo of yours. 

But I agree in that Photo 1 takes the prize! It is definitely the best of the series.


----------



## davis10 (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow .... just Wow great photos.  I think they are in order of more great to less great.


----------



## AIRIC (Nov 6, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Great work. Night shots are always better with a little twilight.

Eric


----------



## Pirate (Nov 6, 2006)

Not too much to say here... #'s 1 and 3 are amazing. Number one is a shot that I would love to have framed and hung at my house.


----------



## dirtnapper (Nov 6, 2006)

They are all great, #1 is fav.


----------



## Dan28607 (Nov 6, 2006)

yes! these are all so good!


----------



## Danad (Nov 6, 2006)

amazing pictures!
but how come you placed the subject in the middle of the picture?!


----------



## JTHphoto (Nov 6, 2006)

wow, three beautiful shots... i love the reflections and symmetry you were able to capture.  the sky in #2 is amazing... :thumbup:


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 6, 2006)

I am not worthy :hail:

I'd go with number 2 just because of the sky


----------



## cash70 (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments!  Hopefully you will not get tired of the same cityscapes from me while I continue practicing.


----------



## cash70 (Nov 6, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> My attempts (all taken while hurried by a [meanwhile] very impatient husband who did NOT WANT TO BE THERE at the time!) are total cr** compared to this last photo of yours.


 
lol...I can't take photos if I am with my wife.  It only works if she brings a book and reads while I am shooting.


----------



## cash70 (Nov 6, 2006)

AIRIC said:
			
		

> :thumbsup::thumbsup: Great work. Night shots are always better with a little twilight.
> 
> Eric


 
I agree!  I plan to exploit it now that is getting colder.  Thanks!


----------



## cash70 (Nov 6, 2006)

Danad said:
			
		

> amazing pictures!
> but how come you placed the subject in the middle of the picture?!


 
I have attempted other compositions with these the subject but I have not been able to get a shot that I like.  That is why I placed them in the middle.  So it would look like a simple post card.  But I do need to practice with different compositions.

Thanks!


----------



## cash70 (Nov 6, 2006)

lostprophet said:
			
		

> I am not worthy :hail:


 
lol...nice.


----------



## EBphotography (Nov 6, 2006)

WOOOWW!!! I would put these on my wall. You should sell prints, people would buy.


----------



## ShootHoops (Nov 6, 2006)

Holy whoa! I love these shots! I think Sunday's Sunrise is my favorite.


----------



## nakedyak (Nov 6, 2006)

great shots! i just moved to the DC area and I keep remembering I need to go downtown and get some shots...we've had some good weather lately too. Maybe i'll wait till it gets warmer in the spring...


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 7, 2006)

lostprophet said:
			
		

> I am not worthy :hail:


Oh my. I agree with LP ^^. Those are out of this world. Wow. I'm speechless. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cash70 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone again for the kind comments!


----------



## cash70 (Nov 7, 2006)

nakedyak said:
			
		

> great shots! i just moved to the DC area and I keep remembering I need to go downtown and get some shots...we've had some good weather lately too. Maybe i'll wait till it gets warmer in the spring...


 
Yeah, I was not sure about going out this past weekend. It was 29F (-1C) on Saturday and 32F (0C) on Sunday while I was shooting the sunrise shots. Much warmer for the sunset shot. At least it was worth going out that early and cool.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 7, 2006)

If you want to feel REALLY proud at YOUR photos of DC here, just go over to this_thread to see my unsuccessful and humble attempt to create something similar to yours. Unsuccessful, though, as I am saying...... :roll: Oh well. I tried....


----------



## GrfxGuru (Nov 7, 2006)

Amazing photo's, the lighting was nothing like that when I was there last. Wonderful set.


----------



## cash70 (Nov 8, 2006)

GrfxGuru said:
			
		

> Amazing photo's, the lighting was nothing like that when I was there last. Wonderful set.


 
Thanks!


----------

